# Poll: Let's get to the bottom of the K3 Graphite letter fading issue!



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are pictures so you can decide which keys you have:

http://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=1f3mae&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1 (clay)

http://www.mejuba.com/FilesD/258/669ea671-9c49-4338-a42d-9f2e730157ec.jpg (plastic)

Credit goes to robins and berfles for taking these great photos!

P.S. I made it so that you can change your vote in case you experience fading in the next couple of days/weeks. I just got mine two days ago, so no fading yet! (I have clay keys).

EDIT: Apparently I failed at poll making and you can't change your vote, sorry!


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, it's really hard to tell from those pictures alone. They are super great pictures, it's just hard to compare... But looking at the 5-way, mine looks more like clay. I noticed fading on the 5-way after just 2 days of use. I tried cleaning it to no avail, so I think it is wear. Now I just want to rub the arrows off all together, rather than have faded ones...


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope berfles doesn't mind me propagating the links to his/her photos again (I posted another one below)  I agree that it's hard to tell, but if you look carefully, you can see differences in color and shine. I know mine definitely are of the "clay" type.

Here's another picture of the "plastic" keys.

http://www.mejuba.com/FilesD/258/dcfcbbed-4a34-45a0-b53e-a1b8d3ddfcfb.jpg

It looks a little different from the other "plastic" picture, but when you compare it to the "clay" picture, you can tell the difference.
http://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=1f3mae&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1 (clay, same as the one in the original post)

If anyone else has any photos of their keys (ones showing lettering wear would be great!), please post them


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Also check the back for where it was made, I don't know if they were all made in China but if not, that could play a part too.  Things like this have happened before where different plants have different issues with the devices.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Both of the ones I have, one "clay" one "plastic" said assembled in China. I didn't see anything different on the backs of the.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

How about "Don't know" or "Can't tell" and fading?

I honestly don't know which one I have, but the down arrow on my Graphite 3G is starting to get worn at the top left of the "V".  

Two different photos taken with two different cameras,  with different lighting and magnification could more than account for the difference in appearance between the two.  I don't even know what you mean by "clay", as all of the keys are "plastic".


----------



## ranjoh (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine are what are being referred to as the "Clay".  No sheen whatsoever.  Definite fading.  My down arrow is mostly gone just as in the first photo.  Look at the "o" of Home.  Look at the "a" of Back.  Mine are even worse.  My "y" in Sym is shades darker than the "S" and "m".  I have a Graphite 3G shipped on September 3rd.

I talked to Kindle CS today.  Nice enough guy, but ultimately unhelpful.  He hadn't heard of the keyboard fading.  I have an additional issue in that mine has contrast problems in the lower left portion of the screen.  I'm halfway through my 30 days, and he indicated that if I requested a replacement, it would definitely be a refurb.  I asked him how they got refurbs done so quickly, and he didn't know.  I suspect they are just wiping the fingerprints off and mailing the returns out again.  It sounds like the only way to get a new replacement is to return the current one for a refund and place a new order.  I asked him several times why I would get a refurb if I was within my 30 days, and he said that is the way it is. I suspect that if I talked to a different rep, I'd get a different answer.  After this long with the upset over the keys, how can Amazon be unaware that customers have questions about them?

I predict lots of returns and reorders in Amazon's future as we all come to grips with the refurb reality.  I'll probably be one of them.

Randy


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

ranjoh said:


> Mine are what are being referred to as the "Clay". No sheen whatsoever. Definite fading. My down arrow is mostly gone just as in the first photo. Look at the "o" of Home. Look at the "a" of Back. Mine are even worse. My "y" in Sym is shades darker than the "S" and "m". I have a Graphite 3G shipped on September 3rd.
> 
> I talked to Kindle CS today. Nice enough guy, but ultimately unhelpful. He hadn't heard of the keyboard fading. I have an additional issue in that mine has contrast problems in the lower left portion of the screen. I'm halfway through my 30 days, and he indicated that if I requested a replacement, it would definitely be a refurb. I asked him how they got refurbs done so quickly, and he didn't know. I suspect they are just wiping the fingerprints off and mailing the returns out again. It sounds like the only way to get a new replacement is to return the current one for a refund and place a new order. I asked him several times why I would get a refurb if I was within my 30 days, and he said that is the way it is. I suspect that if I talked to a different rep, I'd get a different answer. After this long with the upset over the keys, how can Amazon be unaware that customers have questions about them?
> 
> ...


That is why I despise having to return anything, I will not settle for a refurb. I went through something similar with my brand new monitor and they tried to tell me that despite me contacting them a day after I got it, I'd be getting a refurb. That didn't sit well with me and I demanded I get a new one.

I'd rather take the loss if I couldn't get a refund, or just sell it as is and re-order a brand new one than receive a refurb. Can't stand using someone else's replacements, because very few people take care of things the way I do.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

> How about "Don't know" or "Can't tell" and fading?
> 
> I honestly don't know which one I have, but the down arrow on my Graphite 3G is starting to get worn at the top left of the "V".
> 
> Two different photos taken with two different cameras, with different lighting and magnification could more than account for the difference in appearance between the two. I don't even know what you mean by "clay", as all of the keys are "plastic".


Thanks for the suggestion. I followed it and added "Can't tell, but it's fading" and "Can't tell, but it's not fading", but then I went back and edited it since I decided that ultimately the relevant votes are the ones who know which keys they have. I agree that it's hard to tell by the pictures alone, but since I had a K2, I knew immediately that the material/texture of my keys were definitely different.

I used the terms "clay" and "plastic" because I thought it would be too confusing if I just designated them as "Key 1" and "Key 2" and everyone described the keys a with different adjectives (smooth, fuzzy, rubbery, etc). I'll just give some more descriptions to help you decide which keys you have. I have the "clay" keys and they look rubbery, but they feel like smooth clay. It's very very matte and smooth with no shine at all. The texture and color is different from the rest of the Kindle. The color is much lighter than the rest of the body (the "clay" picture represents the color pretty well).

I noticed this difference once I got my K3 because the texture is just so different from my K2. The keys on my K2 looked like the rest of the Kindle and it looked like plastic. These however, are very dull. It looks almost as if they missed the second finishing. I don't mind these keys at all, but I just don't want the lettering to fade...


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, the picture with the "clay" buttons has absolutely no shine at all. They almost look like dull rubber keys. You can clearly see a light on the upper right of the picture  reflecting off the Kindle casing and yet no reflection of light is seen on the keys whatsoever.

The "plastic" keys clearly reflect light in those pictures.


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

I have the "clay" style and I've noticed slight fading on the down section of the 5-way which is probably because that's the one that gets hit the most often. I'm also guilty of using my thumbnail to hit it, since it offers a little better precision.  So far I'm not really worried, since it's unlikely I'll forget what the down section on the 5-way does.  All my other keys are fine.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Those are really good photos.  I can easily tell the difference between the keys.  I'd want the hard plastic keys.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Greystorm posted some more pictures of the keyboards! You can clearly see that the "clay" keys don't reflect any light at all and are of a lighter color.

(plastic) http://img684.imageshack.us/i/img6629a.jpg/

(clay) http://img641.imageshack.us/i/img6630s.jpg/

(left is clay, right is plastic) http://img213.imageshack.us/i/img6633w.jpg/


----------



## TrueBloodFanATL (Sep 6, 2010)

Do both versions of the K3 have the identical rubberized feel on the back?  I would assume the matte looking key-style is the same material that is on the backs of our graphite K3's.

I have not used my Kindle daily since I received it, and I don't use my fingernails to navigate but my "HOME" key is showing some fading already. I have what I consider the more "glossy" a.k.a. plastic feeling keys. BTW, I have the WiFi 3G model, received on Aug 30th.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I think mine are plastic. I can tell the difference on the pictures shown but it's still hard to tell which one mine matches more. I haven't had any fading yet so I hadn't given it much examination.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well it took a flashlight and a magnifying glass to decide which type I had, but I'm pretty certain they're the 'plastic' ones. Even examining them really closely like that, I couldn't see any signs of fading or wear at all. I've had it since the day after release Aug 28th (so 4 weeks today) and I'm in the UK if that makes a difference. The serial numbers on ours are different so they must be different batches. Mine says _assembled_ in China, but there's no indication as to where the parts were actually made.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, they are all made in China (surprise). It may be a matter of a different factory or even just a different batch at the same factory. I do not believe there is going to be any possible way of knowing. Those having a problem trying to determine which keys they have should perhaps shine a flashlight down at an angle a foot or so away and see if the keys themselves reflect just as much light as the Kindle's casing does. I believe they should be pretty close if they have that eggshell type coating on them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see a huge difference in the pictures posted -- I suppose the real difference is in how they feel. . . .

I have no idea which mine are.  And, I really don't care a whole bunch.   

All I know is the device works great and I'm 100% happy with it. . . .


----------



## Omega Point (Jul 16, 2010)

I think I have the 'Clay' buttons and I cannot see any fading, yet.

One thing I have noticed is that you can make easily visible scratches on the keys by running a fingernail across them (works best on the spacebar). They rub off again very easily, almost no force is needed, but the main case of the Kindle does not act in the same way.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Just had a chance to look at the pics and at my K3...looks like I have the "clay" buttons and so far, no fading. I have been using it regularly since it arrived on the 8th. I wouldn't call it "heavy" use or anything...just regular reading when I have time.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

I believe mine to be the plastic and I cannot make any visible scratches on the keys even with heavy scratching with my fingernail. So perhaps that is indeed the easiest way to tell what kind of keys you have.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

plastic, no fading here


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I received mine on release day, it is a 3g+wifi, and the keys look and feel like they are made with the same material as the rest of the kindle. The only difference is they don't have glossy finish. So I guess that makes them plastic?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I think mine are the plastic.  When I look at them in the sun under a magnifier I can see some sparkle to them and even though they are "grippier" than the outer casing they still feel pretty "plasticy".  Its a 3G/Wi, received on Aug 30 from the Sparks NV distribution point.  No fading at all.


----------



## kisrita (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the clay type, but have only had it for a few days, so I don't think it's fair for me to vote "clay with no fading" just yet. How long should I wait?


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ooo i didnt know they used different buttons. I have the clay type, no fading.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay, from the results so far, I think we can deduce that the "plastic" keys are the ones that the Kindle should have. The majority of Kindle owners probably have these keys, but a great percentage of owners also have the "clay keys".

More "clay" key owners experience fading than the "plastic" keys. (And just as a side note, "clay" keys get dirty MUCH more easily, so you might be able to wipe some of that "fading" off  ). 

I'm tempted to return my Kindle and get the "plastic" keys, but I don't think the chances of that are very good. I'm going to stick with my Kindle until the lettering starts to fade...(and hopefully it won't!)


----------



## mrkalel (Aug 4, 2010)

I have one of each, I haven't seen any fading on either... but I think there def. is a problem since enough people are complaining.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I have the plastic keys, and Menu, Back and Home are wearing off. As are all the arrows on the 5-way. My page-forward buttons are ok, since I usually don't touch those arrows when I turn the page.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Those clay keys remind me of the keys on a cheap little calculator.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

They do look like that laurie (I thought so too at first!), but they're surprisingly hard. I actually find the contrast on them to be better, but it still bugs me a little that they're missing that "plastic" look. 

I think I'm going to wait until the last few days of my 30 day window and decide if I want to return it or not...


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't care about the look, it's not a huge difference unless you study them.  I only care if the letters wear off.  I actually like my keys, reminds me of the buttons on my Zune.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

StarGazer said:


> I believe mine to be the plastic and I cannot make any visible scratches on the keys *even with heavy scratching with my fingernail*. So perhaps that is indeed the easiest way to tell what kind of keys you have.


You have nerves of steel. Just reading that makes me feel uncomfortable. My approach would have been to wrap the keyboard section in clingwrap, just in case.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> You have nerves of steel. Just reading that makes me feel uncomfortable. My approach would have been to wrap the keyboard section in clingwrap, just in case.


Well, considering Amazon's CS, what's to worry about? I want to know if I'm going to have a problem in the coming days. If you can lightly scratch off a symbol or letter with a fingernail, it's defective in my opinion. You certainly couldn't do that with a K2 nor should you be able to with a K3. I expect the quality product that I paid for and by God, I will not settle for something less.


----------



## KindleLvr (Sep 26, 2010)

I, too, have the latest Kindle, have enjoyed it a total of 6 days but now have four letters completely faded off and others on their way off. I will be returning it for a new one, but hopefully one with the letters lasered on instead of stamped on. I understand wear over time but six days?


----------



## PyroKev (Jan 17, 2010)

A couple of questions, Which kind of key is standard issue these days? Plastic or clay? I have the plastic style keys with a little fading on the arrow keys. I would much prefer rubbery keys, if that is what people mean by "clay". How is the white version supplied?
I miss the feel of the plastic on my old K 1. I love the features of the K3, but I hate the scratchy feeling plastic has, it feels like your holding an emery board. Somehow it feels cheap and brittle to me. The keys seem crowded together. 
Anyone want to sell a K1? I am regretting selling mine.


----------



## Greystorm (Sep 14, 2010)

PyroKev said:


> Which kind of key is standard issue these days? Plastic or clay? I have the plastic style keys with a little fading on the arrow keys. I would much prefer rubbery keys, if that is what people mean by "clay". How is the white version supplied?


I'm not sure if one is standard issue now or if both are still being supplied. It would be good if more new owners can respond to the poll so we can get an idea of the spread.

If your keys feel like an emery board then it might be that you do have the "clay" keys. Dry clay is probably a better description for the feel of them than rubber. Do your keys reflect light in the same way as the case or are they less reflective? If they are less reflective then they're probably "clay" keys.

Can all the new owners vote in the poll? Right now it looks like there are slightly more plastic than clay owners.


----------



## moosemm (Sep 30, 2010)

My clay buttons started fading immediately once my addiction to the free game Every Word started.  My A,S,E, and R buttons have faded quite a bit.  Before the addiction, there wasn't fading because I wasn't using the keyboard much.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

My K3 was just shipped out last night. Reading this thread makes me anxious to receive it so I can see what type of keys it has. 

I'm assuming that my K2 (US version) has plastic keys? They certainly don't feel clay-based to me.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

I see a difference, the "clay" has no sheen regardless which way you turn the system - it's completely matte.  The "plastic" has a sheen similar to the
rest of the kindle.  I have the "clay," have used my fingernails on the keys, and have no scratches or fading.  Best of luck to those with issues.  I really 
feel amazon works well with customers.  Orders of this volume are bound to have issues with some, though I know it's not fun for those with the problems.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

I had no idea that the K3 came with two different style of keys--one that is made of a synthetic rubber material (NOT CLAY) and one that is made of plastic. My guess is that the plastic keys were inscribed with a laser and are less likely to lose their lettering whereas the synthetic rubber material keys are painted and thus very likely to lose their lettering.

It is interesting that Amazon chose at least two different suppliers (I assume) to provide the keys and allowed them to use different materials and different manufacturing processes. My guess is that this is typical of Chinese manufacturing--that is, no non-China based company can have complete control over the Chinese manufacturing companies. Seems like we get a LOT of crappy workmanship with questionable materials coming out of China. Judging from many of the SNAFUs that have occurred in the past few years concerning goods sold in USA but made in China, I would not be surprised to find out that the paint used on the synthetic rubber material keys contains lead!

BTW, I've got plastic keys with NO fading. The poll is a good idea, but judging from the high number of postings in this thread reflecting confusion over which type of keys they have, I would say the poll results are not going to be very reliable.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine is still fine too, I've had it for a little more than a week.  I only read about a chapter a night though, but I have used the browser a bit and the Dpad is still normal.


----------



## bluesplayer (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea another noob here (K3 is my first Kindle  - it’s a 3G+Wi-Fi graphite version clay keys)  but no apparent “fading” or wear yet, wear is probably a better descriptor,  but I am only on second week.  Although, I have used the keyboard more than I would have thought  given why I bought the thing  (I have extensively been using the browser, my MSN email, search features, and simply just playing around with it).  

Not to stir folks up, and I know we all spent hard earned money on it, but given it’s a QWERTY keyboard, and the other keys are not hard to remember location/function even if some keys become un-viewable after extensive use I doubt it would be a big issue FOR ME! 
  
However, I do plan on giving one for Christmas so I will be watching this thread and this issue closely.  I will also be watching to see if Amazon figures out how one can truly GIVE a Kindle to a non-PC owner and NON PC user as well as ability to gift Kindle books directly.

Amazon needs a mobile version of the Amazon web page (like a “mobile” version of Southwest Air, or other simplified web pages) that a PC-illiterate person can use to register their Kindle and set up a SIMPLE AMAZON account to buy books/content and NEVER need to ever log on to, or use, a PC or have an email account OTHER than the Kindle one. 

PS I am already hooked and can’t imagine not using my Kindle as my primary “book” from now on.

Larry


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I received my graphite Kindle on Tuesday. It has the "clay" keys. I'll keep an eye on the fading issue.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't own a K3 yet, but if the fading is primarily on the page turn and arrow keys, does it matter much?  I guess if it happens in a few days or weeks it indicates poor quality, which is obviously a concern.  All my keyboards on all devices fade sooner or later, except my K2 hasn't faded at all after 1.5 years, which is a record for me.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm in the "clay with fading" group on a graphite wifi only model.

Do y'all think this problem is limited to the graphite models only?  Does anyone have a white K3 with this issue?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

kansaskyle said:


> I'm in the "clay with fading" group on a graphite wifi only model.
> 
> Do y'all think this problem is limited to the graphite models only? Does anyone have a white K3 with this issue?


No, my white K3 keys are just fine. Lots of use and I have long nails so that's what I use to type on the keys. No wear showing at all on my white keys.


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

So it's not just me then? 

I have the graphite, and the keys feel plastic-y...but the letters are sort of fading a bit. I've been doing a lot of notes, and have to use my fingernails because the keys are so tiny. I'm worried now...what happens when they fade? Will I be able to type? Better memorize the keyboard, I guess...


----------



## Ronald (Sep 8, 2010)

You can buy thin flexible plastic sheeting for under $2.00 a yard. Just use a few inches of the sheet wrap it around the bottom of the Kindle so that it just covers the keyboard.
It's thin enough that you can easily feel the keys, and clear enough that it does not visually impair the keyboard.
This will give you an added protection and keep the oils and such in your skin from removing the painted lettering on the keyboard.
I have done this and it works great.
Ron


----------



## Seneca (Oct 5, 2010)

Kindle Graphite 3G, clay buttons.  At 2.5 weeks, the arrow marks are disappearing, the lettering on the Menu and Home keys are starting to weaken.  This is disappointing.  Very.  If Amazon will not replace this with a new unit, I will return it for a refund, and - sadly - wait till the company gets its act together before thinking about buying one.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Clay buttons here - no fade yet... will give it time and abuse.


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

I've heard that this issue was found in certain batch, can you indicate how long you have been using K3?


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

My WiFi Graphite K3 arrived 10/1.  It has clay keys and the bottom of the letter "Y" was already faded.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

My new graphite K3 arrived today and I have the 'clay' keys (matte finish, not shiny). I play Every Word and Scrabble quite a bit on my K2 so I'll be paying special attention to key fade and will vote when I've actually used the thing. Key fade is a huge issue for me, so reading about this issue (found it today, of course), is disconcerting. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

svsilentsun said:


> My new graphite K3 arrived today and I have the 'clay' keys (matte finish, not shiny). I play Every Word and Scrabble quite a bit on my K2 so I'll be paying special attention to key fade and will vote when I've actually used the thing. Key fade is a huge issue for me, so reading about this issue (found it today, of course), is disconcerting. Fingers crossed!


I agree! I like to keep my Kindles clean and "new" . As mentioned earlier, I have the clay buttons. So far, no fading. My kindle was delivered on 9/29.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

fairy_dreams said:


> Here are pictures so you can decide which keys you have:
> 
> http://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=1f3mae&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1 (clay)
> 
> ...


Mine are starting to fade, but I can't tell from these pics what I have.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## pippa81 (May 26, 2010)

My buttons were 'clay' with fade. I emailed amazon, and they wanted me to call them. I explained that I am in South Africa and dont want something that is a fault on their side to cost me money.

I was so surprised when they called me - I thought they would email.

They have offered to replace my kindle, and have already sent it (I spoke to the guy last night).

What amazing service! It is rare to get service like that in SA! Let alone getting an international problem sorted out so swiftly.

Lets hope the buttons are better now - will update in a few days 

Love you Amazon!


----------



## Minolta91 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow this seems to be an epidemic with many of the posters here. 

Does anyone know if this problem only afflicts certain kindles, or do you think that on a long enough time scale this will practically happen to every Kindle? What a stupid minuscule problem that could greatly affect the usability of the Kindle in the future.

My first post!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Minolta91 said:


> Wow this seems to be an epidemic with many of the posters here.
> 
> Does anyone know if this problem only afflicts certain kindles, or do you think that on a long enough time scale this will practically happen to every Kindle? What a stupid minuscule problem that could greatly affect the usability of the Kindle in the future.
> 
> My first post!


Welcome! I agree! I'm not sure if it's a bad batch or if these keys will come to be the norm.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

When I suppose to observe such issue?
I have my K3 since last week, with sort of clay buttons, use it often, everyday and as far I didn't notice any problems with blanking letters.

So maybe if this issue was found in certain batch we will post here our device infos.

I have on the back something like:
MODEL No. D00901 FCC ID:XSX-1013 IC: 8960A-1013
Maybe it could be useful. As far (7 days of use) no letter fading.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

DailyLunatic said:


> Mine are starting to fade, but I can't tell from these pics what I have.
> 
> Sterling
> 92.5% Pure


The clay ones have the flat matte appearance.
The hard plastic ones have the shiny/satin appearance.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Clay and fading.

I've had my Kindle for just under a month, and today I decided to go ahead and call CS about it.  They are overnighting a replacement.  I'm hopeful this one will be as good as the one I'm giving up (minus the fading keys) because everything else on the device seems just fine.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm getting a little nervous about my clay buttons. If I return my graphite kindle within 30 days for a white kindle, will they send me a refurb?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Vet said:


> I'm getting a little nervous about my clay buttons. If I return my graphite kindle within 30 days for a white kindle, will they send me a refurb?


You should return the graphite for a refund and then order the white. I don't know if they'd replace your graphite for a white one.


----------



## Minolta91 (Oct 7, 2010)

Vet said:


> I'm getting a little nervous about my clay buttons. If I return my graphite kindle within 30 days for a white kindle, will they send me a refurb?


Someone please answer this question. Can I return a graphite Kindle for a White one? And does anyone know if I do this then will CS give me a refurbed White Kindle? Important
Thanks


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Minolta91 said:


> Someone please answer this question. Can I return a graphite Kindle for a White one? And does anyone know if I do this then will CS give me a refurbed White Kindle? Important
> Thanks


I believe you can return a graphite for a white one (that's what I am planning to do if I see any signs of the fading in my graphite within the next 30 days) and it's been clearly stated in amazon website:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;quote=695893;topic=37393.50;num_replies=64;sesc=c5a439c7570618443923d6eeed25f634

Exchanges
1) If you received a faulty item and need to exchange it for the same item, visit our Returns Center to request a replacement.

2) If you would like to exchange an item for a different one, please return the original item through our online Returns Center (you will be refunded your original purchase price once we receive the item) and place another order for the item you wish to purchase. You do not have to wait for us to receive the original item before placing the new order.

The difference between 1) & 2) is amazon will pay for the shipping costs in 1).

*And now ... the million dollar question is, how can we tell our kindle is a refurbed one?*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt there are any refurbished K3's yet. . . . . .Might be some available by the end of October -- maybe. . . .They've only been sold new for a month. . .seems like you'd need a couple of months, at least, to check over returns and be able to offer them as refurbished units just in terms of the logistics. . . . . .

Of course, if you order new, you get new.  If you request replacement, the box has an "R" on it, but that's just to indicate replacement because it doesn't have the plug end with the cord.  It's still NEW, just packaged differently.

In the past refurbished units had a colored sticker on the box, and were not available until well after the initial launch.

That said, if you're past the 30 days and request replacement for a warranty issue, they may certainly send a refurbished unit if one is available -- they're not obligated to replace with a new unit.  Within the first 30 days, when you could simply return it anyway, they normally do replace with a new unit.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Personally if it were me & I had a perfectly working k3 except for the fading buttons, I'd keep it anyway.  I'd fear I'd be taking the risk of getting a replacement with problems & other issues.  Unless you're not annoyed or bothered with the hassle of multiple returns.


----------



## Greystorm (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been watching the poll and clay is steadily catching up to plastic in total votes. This supports an earlier post where CS told someone that the clay are the new standard buttons.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I think that part of the confusion is the terminology - WHERE did someone get "clay" to describe their buttons My K2s buttons were "plastic" in texture, and my K3s are "rubber" in texture. They don't reflect a sheen, so I guess you'd call them "clay?" I have no fading yet (but I'm pretty anal about treating my electronics carefully, so I'd never push the buttons with a fingernail, etc.)


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> I think that part of the confusion is the terminology - WHERE did someone get "clay" to describe their buttons My K2s buttons were "plastic" in texture, and my K3s are "rubber" in texture. They don't reflect a sheen, so I guess you'd call them "clay?" I have no fading yet (but I'm pretty anal about treating my electronics carefully, so I'd never push the buttons with a fingernail, etc.)


Hi, culprit here  They certainly look like "rubber", but I associate "rubber" keys with the ones on cheap calculators. Soft and ...well, rubbery. However, the "clay" keys on the K3 are hard and feel more like cool hardened clay.

They're not the most perfect terms for the keys, but I figured that it would be easier for people to use one version than to wade through one million of them.

I talked to someone from the Kindle team and showed them my Kindle, and they thought that the "clay" keys were odd. I've been having no problem with my keys so far (maybe a little fading on the down pad), so I think I'm still going to wait it out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have some fading on my keys..I think I have the clay type. The arrows on the controller are completely gone. It doesn't bug me at all. My Kindle is set up just the way I want it and I'd hate to go through all of that again. I have a lot of books and edit the metadata for most of them to get them to sort the way I want. Plus I have a gorgeous skin. I leave the cutouts on the bottom row and the menu key, so all my high use keys are covered up with the skin anyway.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

My replacement K3 arrived today. I think the keys on the new one (pictured below on the right) look brighter than my old one (pictured below on the left); however, the new one still seems to be the "clay" type buttons.

_Click Images to see fullsize version_


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

No fading with mine still.  I've read 279 pages (figured it out based on the hard copy of the book I have) so it hasn't been a ton of reading, but there's still no signs of fading.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I read 8 books, and used it to read and post on message boards online, and no fading on mine yet.  I've had it for just about a month.

Shari


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> You should return the graphite for a refund and then order the white. I don't know if they'd replace your graphite for a white one.


Thanks. I haven't seen any problems yet. But, it would probably happen on day 31, lol.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the white K3 and no problem with the keys.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't tell which one I have, but I definitely have fading.  It start when I started playing the word games.  Now I'm using the keypad lots and now the lettering is wearing off.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been playing word games since I got my K3 on Oct 6 with NO sign of fading. I've paid attention and find that on some keys, I use my fingernail, on others, not. Funny, never noticed before. Anyway, no problems in nearly two weeks - which seemed to be the time frame for initial fading early on. 

BTW, I have the 'clay' buttons. For those who don't know which kind you have, are your buttons smooth, like the rest of the case, or are they significantly rougher? Smooth=plastic; rough='clay'.


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't want to vote yet, since I haven't had my K3 for a month. I have the clay buttons. It's probably already been said but I'll say it again, don't use fingernails on the buttons, that scratches away the print. The arrow keys on my five-way have a couple of scratches on them from using my fingernail.


----------



## atlanted (Oct 19, 2010)

I ordered 2 Graphite Wifi K3's back in early August as gifts for the wife and daughter.  Both arrived Sept 4.  The wife opened hers around the end of Sept.and started using it immediately (keys appear to be the clay type).  She downloaded the Every Word game and played it for about a week and noticed that several of the alpha keys were disappearing.  I searched the Mobiread and Amazon sites and found that numerous complaints had already been logged concerning "letter fading", so I called Amazon Kindle CS on 10/7 and explained the problem.  The CS rep said that he "had not heard of this before" and asked what I would like to do.  I told him I would like a replacement and he said they would send a replacement out overnight and gave me a RMA authorization to print a return label and return the old one within 30 days. The new one arrived 10/8 and I transferred all of her data and she started using the replacement. After 1 week of use, the letters are fading again.  The replacement was the same type of material as the original.  I have not given the daughter hers yet, but I suspect it will have the same problem.  I'll be calling Amazon again to get another replacement...they'll keep getting them back until they get it right.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I noticed last night (after posting!) that the down arrow is a little faded, but I definitely use my fingernail on that one. All others are fine.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

svsilentsun said:


> I noticed last night (after posting!) that the down arrow is a little faded, but I definitely use my fingernail on that one. All others are fine.


Yup. The down arrow key on mine is getting worn off, also. I use my thumbnail on it.

Additionally, I liked the K2 5-way a lot better.

Mike


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I use my DXG most of the time and just realized the printing on it is starting to fade on the menu, forward and backward buttons.


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got my 2nd replacement K3 and it's Clay! I've had lots of issues with the fading so hopefully this will fix it up.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I still can't tell the difference. I think they're clay but could be wrong. At any rate, I've had it about 2 weeks and no fading yet.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine are "clay" with fading.

Sooo, called the customer service on Friday morning (yesterday), received a new device today (I am in NYC). Keys on the new device is made of exactly the same material as in the first device, which makes me wonder how much time it will take for the letters to rub away again...


----------



## Rachel (Oct 23, 2010)

fairy_dreams said:


> P.S. I made it so that you can change your vote in case you experience fading in the next couple of days/weeks. I just got mine two days ago, so no fading yet! (I have clay keys).


by the way, the poll is currently set up the way a member cannot change their vote.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

My keys are clay and still no fading after almost two months. My Kindle arrived on 8/27.


----------



## talley (Oct 18, 2010)

My Kindle has the yucky fading clay keys.  I received my first Kindle on 10/21.  I immediately noticed fading on the "u" of the Menu button and the up arrow.  I spent a considerable amount of time with my Kindle this weekend and I see more fading.  

I take very good care of my electronics and I don't have long nails.  In an effort to slow down the fading I'm very gentle when pressing the keys.  

This is my first Kindle and a gift, so it makes me a little sad to get receive a product that is less than perfect.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> Personally if it were me & I had a perfectly working k3 except for the fading buttons, I'd keep it anyway. I'd fear I'd be taking the risk of getting a replacement with problems & other issues.


Me too. If all the important stuff works, I'd leave well enough alone. I feel so fortunate that my K3 works beautifully, with no problems at all, and I'd be afraid of trading in a small cosmetic problem for a serious functional one.

But, still, when you pay this much money for something, it shouldn't show wear after such a short time.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

This is a bummer. I didn't know K3s were having any issues. I still have a Kindle2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> This is a bummer. I didn't know K3s were having any issues. I still have a Kindle2.


Well, if you look at the poll. . . . .for most respondents, it's not an issue. . . . . .


----------



## Dougr33 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, if you look at the poll. . . . .for most respondents, it's not an issue. . . . . .


Respectfully, a 30% defect rate isn't too respectable. The portions of my menu, home and down arrow where I contact are starting to fade after two weeks. I'm sure many people don't make contact with their nails, but some of us have big hands! I'd point out that many people type on their Blackberries with nails without the buttons fading.. depends on how you make the buttons.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

4Katie said:


> Me too. If all the important stuff works, I'd leave well enough alone. I feel so fortunate that my K3 works beautifully, with no problems at all, and I'd be afraid of trading in a small cosmetic problem for a serious functional one.
> 
> But, still, when you pay this much money for something, it shouldn't show wear after such a short time.


Honestly I am starting to feel the same way. I'm past my 30 days now I think and while I still have no fading, if it did I'd probably just keep it. I don't want to say I've "bonded" with it because that would be stupid, but everything else about it is perfect. Plus I'd like to think I could come up with a paint to re-do the buttons or something.


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Like some of you, I hesitated for awhile if I got the right color before I rec'd my K3. Mine has clay buttons and thank God, there is no sign of fading so far. I have it with me for around 1 month (early Oct).


----------



## ESStobymom (Mar 16, 2009)

I had to return my graphite after a month or so as the "A", "S" and several other letters were so faded I could barely read them.  They sent me a replacement, and the "U" on the "Menu" key on the replacement was nearly gone!  I then ordered a white version, on which all the keys are clear; and meanwhile am sitting here with the second graphite.  I may try to see whether I can return that one; if not, I guess I'll keep it as a back-up.  I should have just gotten the white one the first time, I guess.

I don't see the difference in key types from the photos ... sorry.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

So, what is everyone doing with all the letter fading.  A lot of my letters are so faded I need bright light to tell what the letter is.  I play the word games and that increased the letter fade.  Can you return it if I'd had it awhile?  Has anyone tried any kind of pain or marker to make them show up again?  kathy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

yogini2 said:


> So, what is everyone doing with all the letter fading. A lot of my letters are so faded I need bright light to tell what the letter is. I play the word games and that increased the letter fade. Can you return it if I'd had it awhile? Has anyone tried any kind of pain or marker to make them show up again? kathy


I think you can call them and they will replace it, regardless of it being past the 30 days. This should be covered under the 1 year warranty.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

> Respectfully, a 30% defect rate isn't too respectable.


Keep in mind that this poll most likely has a high margin of error and doesn't accurately represent the Kindle owner population  Eg: I would be more likely to vote if my K3 was fading than if I had no problems with it.

As for the poll, I thought I created it so that you could change your vote, but apparently not! Oops :/

My clay K3 has recently shown fading on the down key, but I definitely use my nail on that one. Everything else looks perfect and I wouldn't want to take on the hassle of transferring books (and redoing my Calibre library)!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Last week I held a demo model with the clay keys.  I took my fingernail and lightly scratched across one of the keys.  It left a white track and part of the letter had a line through it.


----------



## KarenA123 (Nov 8, 2010)

My first new Kindle with 3G (received 9/10) had the shiny keys, letters rubbed off within a couple of weeks.  Called customer service, they claimed they had not heard of this problem (really?!), but overnighted me another one and I mailed back the first one.  Replacement Kindle MUCH better, and definately a different finish on the keys.  Very easy replacement, don't hesitate to get another if you're having problems.  I have a feeling they know exactly what's going on, but playing dumb and just replacing for anyone who complains.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't read all five pages so I'll just ask a quick summary question:  If I want a new kindle with 3g but don't want my keys to fade, what should I buy?  Is there any way to know if you're getting the right kind of keys?  Is this only a problem with the graphite one?


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

The white K3 has no reported problems, but I would get the Graphite if you really like it. I wouldn't trade in my Graphite for the world  And if you have fading, Amazon will replace it in a jiffy.

I had a white K2 before, and I'm liking the contrast with the Graphite one much better. Don't let the keys hinder you! The majority of K3 owners experience no fading and love their Graphite


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Makes me think it's not the "keys" but the paint used ON the keys. Since both types of keys have had some issues, and people have reported NO issues with both types. Maybe there was a batch of inferior paint used instead.


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Got my graphite K3 early Oct

First report (Oct 26) - "clay" with no fading
Second report (Nov 9) - ditto


----------



## dudeofswim (Oct 12, 2010)

my kindle has definite fading on the directional keys and A. Don't know if its worth replacing it. 

is clay better than plastic in any way? i like how mine feels but is plastic better?


----------



## dcmidnight (Nov 3, 2010)

dudeofswim said:


> my kindle has definite fading on the directional keys and A. Don't know if its worth replacing it.
> 
> is clay better than plastic in any way? i like how mine feels but is plastic better?


Guess it also depends on how much your going to be using the keyboard. I bought mine to read books - I dont care about surfing the web or playing games on it - I have three computers and two cell phones for that lol.


----------



## dnelsen (Jul 18, 2010)

ordered my K3G3 graphite the first week they went on sale....noticed the controller arrow buttons fading early on. It wasn't until I recently started playing games...everyword and minesweeper that the letters have faded. the "a" and "z" are completely gone. My buttons are plastic.

Called CS and they are shipping a "highly tested" replacement....hopefully it will be one that doesn't have fading keys


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

This has been my only issue with my Kindle. Actually, all my keys are fine, but all my arrows are fading. I think this is because I play Triple Town.

Not sure if I should send it back or not.



dcmidnight said:


> Guess it also depends on how much your going to be using the keyboard. I bought mine to read books - I dont care about surfing the web or playing games on it - I have three computers and two cell phones for that lol.


I would submit that you're really not taking advantage of the power of your Kindle! I've found that using the keyboard to highlight passages, make notes, share them on Facebook and Twitter--these are all GREAT uses for my Kindle, many of which make it SO much better than a paper book. That doesn't even get into the fact that it's also great for reading certain blogs and checking my google calendar.


----------



## dcmidnight (Nov 3, 2010)

JuryDuty said:


> I would submit that you're really not taking advantage of the power of your Kindle! I've found that using the keyboard to highlight passages, make notes, share them on Facebook and Twitter--these are all GREAT uses for my Kindle, many of which make it SO much better than a paper book. That doesn't even get into the fact that it's also great for reading certain blogs and checking my google calendar.


Well thats for you. I dont want my Kindle to have power. I dont want to wake up a year from now and realize they are trying to turn the Kindle into an iPad with apps and crap like that. If I wanted that I would have bought (another) laptop or a tablet PC. I'm taking advantage of it for exactly what I want to take advantage of it for - to read books. I'm on a computer 10-12 hours a day for work. I get all the web surfing, Facebook, blogs, newspapers and magazines I can handle. I can check my Google calendar on there as well as on my phone.

I think its great it allows people to do these things. But it wont be me. And I sure hope in the future they dont try to cram a bunch of junk into this thing that detracts it from what it is great at.


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

dcmidnight said:


> Well thats for you. I dont want my Kindle to have power. I dont want to wake up a year from now and realize they are trying to turn the Kindle into an iPad with apps and crap like that. If I wanted that I would have bought (another) laptop or a tablet PC. I'm taking advantage of it for exactly what I want to take advantage of it for - to read books. I'm on a computer 10-12 hours a day for work. I get all the web surfing, Facebook, blogs, newspapers and magazines I can handle. I can check my Google calendar on there as well as on my phone.
> 
> I think its great it allows people to do these things. But it wont be me. And I sure hope in the future they dont try to cram a bunch of junk into this thing that detracts it from what it is great at.


I can appreciate that. I probably shouldn't have added the bit about the blogs and google calendar. Honestly, to me those are just added benefits.

My real point is that I love the keyboard mostly for this: The ability to highlight, notate and share/record passages. If you read mostly fiction, I could see this not being something you want, but I use mine heavily for reading non-fiction relating to my business and church and the ability to highlight, notate and record my findings is invaluable. I would do this with a physical book, and having it done electronically is even better.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Some of my keys are fading after 2 months. I only use the keys to order books. Is there anything we can do to lessen the fading of the letters?*


----------



## JuryDuty (Oct 26, 2010)

pomtroll said:


> *Some of my keys are fading after 2 months. I only use the keys to order books. Is there anything we can do to lessen the fading of the letters?*


I know the ones I was hitting with my fingernail were fading faster. I started using the edge of my finger and it's been MUCH better.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Clay buttons, first batch of K3s out, and an inexcusable amount of time spent playing Every Word = no fading. Let me find something wooden to knock on now...


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm getting the Graphite K3 ($139). I hope I don't have any of the fading issues.


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Cindee said:


> Got my graphite K3 early Oct
> 
> First report (Oct 26) - "clay" with no fading
> Second report (Nov 9) - ditto


*Third report (Dec 15) - the QWAS keys are wearing off after I got a bit addicted to Every Word ... I called Kindle CS and they are sending me a white kindle as per my request

Farewell my dear graphite kindle ... RIP *


----------



## calmustang (Dec 31, 2010)

I ordered the K3 Graphite which arrived the week before Christmas. After the first 5 days of use, nearly half the *keys on the keyboard are faded*. The Every Word game is played often on it and the faded keys are getting much use. I believe this has the *plastic* keys as it feels like plastic and has a sheen like plastic.

When keys fade like this after less than 1 week of use, this a poor quality product IMHO. Glad to find this kindleboard thread, as I now know this issue is a common one for many K3 users.

I'll request a replacement and see what I get back. I now realize what I was missing after this first time Kindle experience. Still, this keyboard fading is a *big disappointment*.


----------



## aggiejots (Jan 7, 2011)

K3 Graphite 2 weeks old...letters were not consistent in density out of the box...2 weeks in many keys are barely readable...my guess is they had a bad manufacturing run...I have sent a message to service and will see if they replace it.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't used my Kindle in months but keep checking this thread to see if they actually admit their fault and came out with a solution, but I see it's still as premature as it was from day one


----------



## cavedweller (Jan 30, 2011)

My hubby bought me a graphite kindle for Christmas. In a week and a half the keys were fading. i had read on facebook/kindle to put nailpolish on them.. but was afraid of voiding the warranty. SO I called Kindle-they overnighted me a replacement. Unfortunately, the keyboard on that one was WAY worse than the one I had. I was within my 30 days so I sent mine back for a refund because the rep on the phone said it was not likely nor could he promise me a new kindle if I wanted a replacement. I decided to go white--because if I like the contrast of the graphite better--I can get a skin. However, I can't fix any problem if the keys fade. Haven't had any problems so far w/ the white. Strangely, my mom bought one just a few weeks earlier--and hers looked exactly like mine. however, hers has not faded. Not sure what the issue.. but after getting two graphite w/ faded keyboards--I wasn't going to try for a third.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, from posts it seems random on whether they fade or not, so your mom may have lucked out.

Some could be usage issues. I hardly touch the keyboard (shop on the laptop, don't search or type notes or use the web browser or play games much), and the way I hold the kindle I hit the page turn buttons below the arrows printed on them.  So I'll probably be months down the road before I notice any fading even if I got a unit that has the problem!


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

I originally voted for "clay no fading". I received my Kindle in September and felt fairly confident of this when I voted in November.  However, I have just noticed that the arrows on the 5 way controller are fading (the keyboard letters still have no sign of fading).

I purchased a second "backup" Kindle earlier this month which has "plastic" keys. The lettering on the keys appear to the raised somewhat and it looks like they wear easily, so I have a feeling this one will have the fade problem over time


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

jenny1983 said:


> I originally voted for "clay no fading". I received my Kindle in September and felt fairly confident of this when I voted in November. However, I have just noticed that the arrows on the 5 way controller are fading (the keyboard letters still have no sign of fading).


I also noticed that my K3 (purchased in August) had some fading issues on the 5-way controller and the "Back" page arrow on the right side. I called Kindle CS and they replaced it for free. I put one of the Invisible Defender skins on that covers the keyboard so that now I won't notice any issues on the new Kindle. If the 5-way controller on the replacement Kindle fade, I will just deal with it.


----------

